# Tritronics Classic 70 E-Collar



## tom sawyer (Feb 1, 2006)

Is this a decent collar? My brother got one three years ago and I can buy it from him for $150. Just wondering if that is a fair deal or should I look for a newer model with more features? There is only continuous mode but it looks like you can just press the button quickly and that would be the equivalent of a nick? And it has something like 5 settings, I tried the first three out on my hand and level three was a pretty decent jolt. I'm not quite a hairy as Raven though.

I got the Ten Minute Retriever and also two of Graham's books so I'm training myself before using this tool.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

It sounds like you have little or no experience with e-collars. If this is so, I'd stay away from it. Get one of the ones like the 100 with 15 or so settings and if you use your head and get a good CD or tape, you won't hurt the dog. My advice then is don't buy it. It's not that good a price anyhow.


----------



## tom sawyer (Feb 1, 2006)

The multiple levels are that important? The stuff I've read so far never really indicated that you were supposed to fine tune things to such a degree. Thanks for the advice. I'm also debating whether to turn the force-fetch process over to a pro. It seems straightforward enough though.


----------

